# Good recipe for a rwar egg drink please



## pricejjuk (Jun 15, 2010)

Guys,

Does anyone have a good recipe for a raw egg drink for first thing in the morning?

I'm looking for something thats fairly quick and easy to throw together, and doesn't taste too bad?

Thanks,

J


----------



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

I used to drink them all the time . . .

The base of all mine were 6 egg whites keeping half the yellows, ice, sweetener, then I would add a load of fruit, half banana handful of strawberries was good, but I used all sorts of combo's, and maybe a dash of milk if its too thick . . .


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Might as well boil it the evening before and put it in the fridge, still fast and easy... Only 51% of the proteins get absorbed by the body if you eat it raw, 91% if you cook it.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

raw egss!

simple as that


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

^^^^

Just crack the eggs in a cup and neck it, ala rocky! :thumbup1:


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Suitelf11 said:


> Might as well boil it the evening before and put it in the fridge, still fast and easy... Only 51% of the proteins get absorbed by the body if you eat it raw, 91% if you cook it.


Do you have a source for this mate? Never heard of that before.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Derogatory said:


> Do you have a source for this mate? Never heard of that before.


Full study here.

http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/128/10/1716


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Full study here.
> 
> http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/128/10/1716


Cheers bro


----------



## donohue (Feb 21, 2010)

Suitelf11 said:


> Might as well boil it the evening before and put it in the fridge, still fast and easy... Only 51% of the proteins get absorbed by the body if you eat it raw, 91% if you cook it.


a guy told me this before when i used to drink them raw


----------

